# IMI tax



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

I will be out of the country from January through June of 2016. How do I find out how much I owe on my IMI tax as I know it has to be paid by end of April? I have a Portuguese bank to pay online.

Thank you


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Sign up with the Portal das Finanças and once next year's demands have been issued (approx mid March 2016) check here (click on 2015).


----------

